# Fishing off the beach



## DJD (Nov 21, 2007)

Had lots of fun fly fishing off of the beach yesterday near Ft Pickens with my friend and two of his kids. As the kids were about to give up, some schools of lady fish and blue fish came in and we started getting fish every cast for the next couple of hours, great day on the gulf...


----------

